# Setting the height of the z-axis within 0.001.



## ttrikalin (Jul 4, 2010)

I use this setup even with #83 carbide drills and happily report that none has broken... (during height setting that is)...

Works for metal parts. I hook up the multimeter and check for conductivity in the 0-200 Ohm range. I lower the Z axis 0.0005" at a time and give it a couple of secs to get a reading, then go on. 







I'll whip up a LED and a buzzer to simplify things and not have the time delay... 

take care, 

tom


----------



## SAM in LA (Jul 4, 2010)

Tom,

You are so clever.

What a straight forward way to set your "Z".

Without fail, I learn something new every time I log onto this site.

Thanks,

SAM


----------

